# GT3RS Pics - I took them :-D



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Went to the opening of the Bolton OPC last night to meet this.....

What a stunning car! The Porsche published pics do not do this car justice at all, in the flesh.....ooohhh I've just......

Sat in it and it felt right, nice position, the bucket seat shoulders don't press you in a hunch like some, nice firm pedal action. Felt like every bit the track car.

Gareth from http://www.detailfinish.co.uk/Bespoke.html invited me as he has placed 3 customers in to one of these

Full set of pics here http://public.fotki.com/Omen666/other_marques/porsche/


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I've just wet myself, and followed it with a shot of seminal fluid. [smiley=sweetheart.gif]



omen666 said:


> Gareth from http://www.detailfinish.co.uk/Bespoke.html invited me as he has placed 3 customers in to one of these


Oh so that's where he was, when he should have been sorting my finance figures out for me! :roll:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Thinking about how to obtain one of these whilst I changed my underwear, it occured to me that depreciation must be pretty low, so a PCP deal shouldn't be too expensive.... right?

Not sure I agree with Gareth's website philosophy however - might need a rewrite for clarity: "Like most people looking to maximise their expenditure...."


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Trust you Clive :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Makes me want to do a sex wee


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> I've just wet myself, and followed it with a shot of seminal fluid. [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now do you remember who put you on to him :wink:


----------



## GarethW (Oct 12, 2006)

Who's that rakish chap in the 6th photo ?? :lol:

Great photo's chap 8)


----------



## GarethW (Oct 12, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> I've just wet myself, and followed it with a shot of seminal fluid. [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Kevin, all work and no play make Gareth a dull chap.... 8)

Have your figures here and will mail you tonight/tomorrow :wink:

Gareth.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Yep, another wad shot here as well.

Pics do the car justice, it really does look stunning.

Have eBay changed their policy so they now accept a wife & children as acceptable sale items :lol: :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

omen666 said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > I've just wet myself, and followed it with a shot of seminal fluid. [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
> ...


Yep, 'GCP' did. :-*


----------



## GarethW (Oct 12, 2006)

clived said:


> Thinking about how to obtain one of these whilst I changed my underwear, it occured to me that depreciation must be pretty low, so a PCP deal shouldn't be too expensive.... right?
> 
> Not sure I agree with Gareth's website philosophy however - might need a rewrite for clarity: "Like most people looking to maximise their expenditure...."


Not so much a philosphy Clive as a gramatical error....will be changed post haste 

My own website is under development if want a job writing content


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

GarethW said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > I've just wet myself, and followed it with a shot of seminal fluid. [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
> ...


Not a problem Gareth, I didn't realise you knew Damon.... if I had I wouldn't have made the call! 

Anyway, I look forward to the figures, and you should have received another call from a guy called Brett who also resides on this fair forum.


----------



## GarethW (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi Kevin,

Sure, understand that.....you wouldn't want to admit to knowing Damon eh ? :lol:

Speak to you later.

Gareth.

p.s. got the message from Brett, will call him tomorrow :idea:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

GarethW said:


> Not so much a philosphy Clive as a gramatical error....will be changed post haste


Sooner than that, chatting to Damon! ;-)


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Stop picking on me :lol:


----------



## GarethW (Oct 12, 2006)

Nice top Damon


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Well it is Think Pink Day [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

http://www.evo.co.uk/evotv/supercarvide ... 11_rs.html

8)


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

Thats filth, absolute filth

automotive porn like that should be banned. I feel seedy just looking at those pictures.


----------



## GarethW (Oct 12, 2006)

fire_storm said:


> Thats filth, absolute filth
> 
> automotive porn like that should be banned. I feel seedy just looking at those pictures.


Wait until you sit in one and then drive it :lol:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Gareth, any thoughts on my low depreciation = low PCP figure thought?


----------



## PhilJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Gorgeous looking car, but at nearly Â£20k more than a GT3, the RS seems very expensive.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

PhilJ said:


> Gorgeous looking car, but at nearly Â£20k more than a GT3, the RS seems very expensive.


Good point - PCP on plain old GT3 would be interesting too ;-)


----------



## GarethW (Oct 12, 2006)

clived said:


> Gareth, any thoughts on my low depreciation = low PCP figure thought?


Well a PCP is very often the worst way to fund any car so there are other avenues that should be explored first Clive.

But in essence the residuals are so strong the relative affordability of a GT3/GT3 RS can be manageable :wink:

But you need to find a minimum of;

Â£10k holding deposit to the OPC in question
Futher equity to that - maybe - to offer lower payments
To pay my (amazingly modest  ) fee's
Put a lot of V Power in it :twisted:

As for GT3 v GT3-RS......just having the choice is nice.

Are you interested :?:


----------



## GarethW (Oct 12, 2006)

PhilJ said:


> Gorgeous looking car, but at nearly Â£20k more than a GT3, the RS seems very expensive.


But as Chris Harris rightly said the best is very often expensive, but worth it.

However I think I could rub along with a plain old 997 GT3 :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Gareth,

In reverse order - V-Power - doubt if it will really be a *lot* more thirsty than the RS4 day to day, and in any case, the fuel card takes 60% of the sting out of that. Deposit etc. not the issue - but am interested in ball park ideas on figures..... :twisted:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

The Boss.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

garyc said:


> The Boss.


Undoubtedly...on the track. As a road car I wonder.

The 997 GT3 apparently is far more road friendly than its predecessor and would probably offer 95% of the RS's thrills for a good chunk of cash less.

Still - all hypothetical for me, even if the purse strings were to be sufficiently relaxed by my "financial controller" there would be a significant shortfall in pennies 
Anyway, the lurid colours Black and Orange, Orange and Black or Puke Green don't work too well for me...and black wheels, hmmm :wink:
Silver and Orange - 8)










Apologies to Damon for going a little O/T :wink:

Amusing story about the sale of a _celebrity_ GT2 (cahooneys permitting I may have dug deep/ pleaded for) sale here:

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topi ... 7&f=48&h=0

Thrashed and used as inteneded, I loved the comment about the small rattle at 202mph that goes away at 206mph :lol:

Dave


----------



## GarethW (Oct 12, 2006)

clived said:


> Gareth,
> 
> In reverse order - V-Power - doubt if it will really be a *lot* more thirsty than the RS4 day to day, and in any case, the fuel card takes 60% of the sting out of that. Deposit etc. not the issue - but am interested in ball park ideas on figures..... :twisted:


No problem Clive - YHPM :-*


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Stunning stunning car.

However, I can't help but think there is a little dilution of lines between the Turbo / GT3 and GT3 RS models. At the Autocar drift school day Chris Harris was telling me that the GT3 was such a good car he didn't know what they would be able to do with the GT3RS to justify the proce increase. Reading the recent magazine reviews, is 7 seconds around a 14 mile circuit really worth Â£20 grand?

I guess if I had the money, AND the car looks like this.....then yes, it most certainly fu*cking is


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> Stunning stunning car.
> 
> However, I can't help but think there is a little dilution of lines between the Turbo / GT3 and GT3 RS models. At the Autocar drift school day Chris Harris was telling me that the GT3 was such a good car he didn't know what they would be able to do with the GT3RS to justify the proce increase. Reading the recent magazine reviews, is 7 seconds around a 14 mile circuit really worth Â£20 grand?
> 
> I guess if I had the money, AND the car looks like this.....then yes, it most certainly fu*cking is


No it's not worth it in hard cash per sec terms.

Re: dilution - Turbo is about torque and power, GT3 (RS) is about chassis handling and FIA regs for motorsport. That their ultimate laps times and raw acceleration figs converge is more about _what_ they can do, rather than _how _they go about doing it.

I don't suppose that I could get very near the ultimate lap times of either and in fact in a point and squirt way, most may actually be faster in the Turbo. But then my name isn't Rohrl.

On the extra cost of the GT3 RS over the cooking GT3, the only bit that I picked up on was that the RS is far more composed in the higher speed bends. So if high speed corning is your thing and you can afford the extra, that's the one.

For GT racing where the FIA regs are so stringent on power, incremental chassis improvements where cars can carry more speed, are where the races are won.

I guess bottom line is that Porsche have to build the roads cars to homologate for the track. And plenty of people have the extra and are willing to spend it. I wonder how many other cars the average GT3RS owner runs?

A regular GT3 in white with black/silver rims and ceramic brakes would do for me. Not much to ask. Surely? :wink:

Am I the only one who prefers the look of the GT3 to the Turbo? I just hate the Turbo rims, the air intakes, and those Halfords LED running lights, (now copied by Audi)....still wouldn't say 'no' tho?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Stu-Oxfordshire said:
> 
> 
> > Stunning stunning car.
> ...


Damon,

I think you'll find you're in the masses. it's me who's odd as i'd have the Turbo over the GT3 & i think they both look stunning in different ways. My reasoning is rear seats. Spending Â£98K on a car that at least has some day to day practicality, over spending Â£85K on a car with considerably less practicality (no rear seats in GT3 or RS) mean i'd always be drawn to the Turbo. If i had more money than sense, i'd take a Turbo for day to day & a GT3 RS for track (that would be nice).

Seen a few GT3's & Turbos (997's) & the White GT3 for me just about wins the looks award or the Orange RS in your photos, however unlike some on here who feel the GT3 is stunning & the Turbo is ugly i just don't get that, but it's all about taste


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Oh, I wouldn't say the Turbo is ugly. It just hasn't made the most of it's attributes with the detailing.

Techart have done the job properly:




























Not sure what the 20" rims would do to ride/handling and unsprung weight. But they certianly look the part. 

Looks a bit like a GT3. :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Not so sure about the Techart front, but her bottom looks lush & the side profile to die for.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Not so sure about the Techart front, but her bottom looks lush & the side profile to die for.


sounds like you are talking about a bird. :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Not so sure about the Techart front, but her bottom looks lush & the side profile to die for.
> ...


Indeed i am. When something looks as pretty as a 997 Turbo or GT3 or GT3 RS, it must be a bird. Could not look at myself if i lusted after a male in the same way 8) :wink:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

As has been said, stunning, although I'd rather have a plain GT3 plus Â£20K.

It'll be interesting to see what happens now to 996 GT3 RS residuals. I can imagine that a lot of the 'gentleman racers' who seem to own them won't hesitate to ditch them in the quest for extra power in the quest to avoid getting overtaken by forcefed 'Hondi'-powered Elises on trackdays


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Lucky Git! 

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?p=1&f=48&t=322788&h=0


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Lucky Git!
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?p=1&f=48&t=322788&h=0


"go kart taught" :?

I have to resort to picking holes in his spelling/grammar to help offset the green mist


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hmmmm.... interesting conversations at MPH today, particularly with some of the Porsche Owners Club guys - who pretty much talked me out of a GT3 (RS or "standard") as an everyday, only car - just too impractical, too uncomfortable and basically to much like hard work in their opinions. They did however suggest I'd love the turbo. Need to take my first steps into an OPC I guess....


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Clive, ask them how many had spent time driving the current GT3?

The TT is a great car and a proper Turbo Nutter Barge, but its such a heavy, luxury, 4wd safety model.

If you want a proper driving experience every drive, go rwd, go lightweight, go GT3

I driven both and its a no brainer for me


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

clived said:


> Hmmmm.... interesting conversations at MPH today, particularly with some of the Porsche Owners Club guys - who pretty much talked me out of a GT3 (RS or "standard") as an everyday, only car - just too impractical, too uncomfortable and basically to much like hard work in their opinions. They did however suggest I'd love the turbo. Need to take my first steps into an OPC I guess....


Well I think the above quoted chap has first 997 GT3 in the country. No GT3rs 997s are shipped yet - and I think the previous 996 GT3s (there were two i think) and the GT3RS are harder cars. As are the 'regular' 997 Carreras and S's without PASM according to reports.

Of course I am assuming, possibly wrongly, that the chaps you spoke with are in 996 variants, rather than the PASM 997s?

Only one way to find out. Well actually two ways. Take them both out on road and track.

The Porsche Experience should do it?

Or maybe you should follow Jampott down the R8 route.... :wink:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

clived said:


> Hmmmm.... interesting conversations at MPH today, particularly with some of the Porsche Owners Club guys - who pretty much talked me out of a GT3 (RS or "standard") as an everyday, only car - just too impractical, too uncomfortable and basically to much like hard work in their opinions. They did however suggest I'd love the turbo. Need to take my first steps into an OPC I guess....


Clive, Gareth has a physical GT3 available in the next few weeks :twisted:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

omen666 said:


> Clive, ask them how many had spent time driving the current GT3?
> 
> The TT is a great car and a proper Turbo Nutter Barge, but its such a heavy, luxury, 4wd safety model.
> 
> ...


Damon,

I'm sure any Porsche 997TT owner would push back on the "heavy, luxury, 4wd safety model" label of that car :lol: .

It is indeed heavier but then as a daily driver the no brainer badge goes to the Turbo. Across country i'd still suggest the Turbo has the edge & yes in the main that's down to the 4WD but also the extra 80ponies. It's really only on a track that the GT3 could shine & although i love taking my daily driver to tracks, it's not most peoples cup of tea.

Practicality always equals weight (which is a shame). But unless GT3 owners are intent on failry regular track visits, would they get their monies worth for that practicality sacrifice.

I'd love either, but would have to take the turbo.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

omen666 said:


> The TT is a great car and a proper Turbo Nutter Barge, but its such a heavy, luxury, 4wd safety model.


 :roll: :wink:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

There was a nice one there on the night.

The seats were nice, black leather with white stitching


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Would love to see you post that the 997 Turbo is a Barge :lol: on a Pork forum. Just sit back & delight at the fireworks.

I know you're more track focussed than many, but i assure you more folk will spend their Â£100K on the Turbo than their Â£80K on a GT3, rightly or wrongly this all comes down to opinion.

That White Turbo lookd soooo nice.

Ps. I defo know what a barge is, as both the M5 & RS6 are/were most certainly that. Great fun barges i hasten to add though :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I agree with all the above posts that they weren't going to be talking from direct personal experience - which is why I said it was probably time for me to get down to a OPC!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Clive,

Get yourself down their.

Saw another Black 997 Turbo this morning a had a little drool. IMHO it's one of the most stunning cars currently available. Even better in White.


----------

